
Reverse Geocoding using MySQL GIS - toni
http://gtowey.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverse-geocoding-using-mysql-gis.html
======
zach
Making MySQL do GIS is somewhat like training a dog to sing. Even within its
limited repertoire, the performance leaves something to be desired. Yet still,
you have to admire the resourcefulness involved.

~~~
davidw
IIRC, Postgres has fairly advanced GIS support...

